# [Excel] Tabellen verknüpfen



## celloman (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Unswar habe ich ein kleines Problem.

Ich habe versucht zwei Exeltabellen zu verknüpfen,.

Wenn in Tabelle1 eine Änderung forgenommen wird, ändert sich die Tabelle2 auch.

  1. Ich verknüpfe die ersten drei Spalten miteinander das Funktiniert.
  2. Dann Verknüfpe ich die 5'te Spalte (E) der Tabelle 2 mit der 5'ten Spalte (E) der Tabelle 1, klappt auch.
  3. Nun füge ich eine Leere Zeile in Tabelle1 ein, die Zeilen werden nach unten verschoben wie   
       gehabt. Aber in Tabelle 2 werden nur die drei verknüpften Zeilen nach unten verschoben.
       Ich möchte das sich in Tabelle2   alle Zeilen  nach unten verschiebt.. 


Ich hoffe ich habe es einige maßen erklären können was ich forhabe.
Hoffe einer kann mir weiterhelfen.


----------

